# 

## laithemmer

!!     ,         .    ?!           !!     ... 
  ,      ?!     ?!     㳺   ,     **!!     :   -  ,  !!!  
 -,   !!   -   !!     ,  ,   !
    ,    -   ?!     ?    ?!   ,    ?!      ,      ? 
  ... 
  ,       -     .  ,     ,  .     , ,      
  ?!    ()     !!

----------

ֳ.   , ,        .       ,     .
 

> 

  ,    ,   __. 
          ?   ? 
 ,  -     ...      ...

----------


## laithemmer

**,       !!  !!!
 ,     ,      !!  ,  ,    ....
     ,   ,      !

----------


## RAMM

-    . 
   -      .

----------


## Maya

> -    .

      ,   ...  http://news.cosmoport.com/2005/01/17/5.htm
   , , (  :) ) http://video.mail.ru/mail/andi_frank/511/512.html 
   ...     ,  ,      - - - ! :)

----------


## Olio

,  , : "", "", "" ( , ,  ))          ,    ('    )))

----------


## Victorious

_Big Bang_.

----------


## -

,     ,      "  ",    ""   ,    .             " 9")) 
  -  .    ,     .     ,     )) 
     -  ,    ,    ,  ,  ,     .     ,      .

----------


## rust

:
"!?"

----------

=

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

,      : !!! -    ,     ,        -   !

----------

" __ "     ,  .

----------


## Mr.Kronko

, ,  -   ""  , , ...

----------


## laithemmer

ͺ,       ,   -    ,   ³ -  .     - ....      !!
        -      )))

----------


## Mr.Kronko



----------


## laithemmer

*Mr.Kronko*,    -   ?! 
 ,    ,     -   ?!

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> ,    ,     -   ?!

    "!!!"  ???

----------


## rust

16        .   .  : "!?" 
        (  ).     .        . .     .

----------


## Meladon

" "

----------


## Maya

> (  ).     .        . .     .

         .   ?   .. :)

----------


## laithemmer

> "!!!"  ???

  ,   ,   ( )     -    ²    ?!  -    :   ,    ,    ....    -   ,  ... 
, rust,    ?    ?!    ,       -     !

----------

